# wifi połączenie

## happ

podczas próby połączenia się z siecią za pomocą wifi

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid "moja siec" key "moj klucz"
```

mam następujący błąd

```

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

```

karta wifi moim zdaniem jest dobrze skonfigurowana, wykrywa sieci ale nie mogę się połączyć

co jest nie tak ?

----------

## mir3x

iwconfig nie obsługuje wpa, wpa2, tylko wep (ten z kodami szesnastkowymi).

musisz użyc wpa_supplicant lub z  okienkowych jakies wicd lub kde/gnome chaba maja swoje networkmanagery

----------

## happ

aha, to nie wiedziałem ale coś czytałem że da się połączyć z netem za pomocą konsoli... używam wicd, fajny program ale chcę też umieć łączyć się z konsoli z internetem

----------

## mir3x

z konsoli z siecią psk/psk2 to chyba tylko wpa_supplicant działa,

jak chcesz sie akurat połaczyć to uruchamiasz: /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

jak chcesz aby przy starcie to dodajesz za pomocą rc-update (ale wtedy wyłacz to wicd)

Musisz mieć tylko /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, coś mniej wiecej tak:

network={

ssid="nazaw sieci"

scan_ssid=1

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

psk="hasło123"

}

lub chyba wpa_gui może wygenerować taki plik.

( jak ja łączyłem  się z wieloma sieciami to podmieniałem po prostu wpa_supplicant.conf i /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant restart, ale może jest przyjemniejszy sposób)

----------

